# Black kayfun



## Aydhin (29/11/14)

I know ive seen another store besides eciggies selling the black kayfun 3.1 , but for the life of me i just cant seem to find it. Anybody know off the yop of the head who stocks them?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (29/11/14)

Try VapeMOB. Www.vapemob.co.za


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/14)

Thread moved to "who has stock" for vendors to comment


----------

